# Deer Hunt Mt. Dutton, please help



## Larknite (Oct 19, 2015)

Long time lurker, first time poster...
Long story short... I have a deer tag for the Dutton area and the guys that I was supposed to hunt with and know the area are unavailable. I have been on a few hunts but have never taken anything myself. I would still like to get down there this week and see if I can find something. I am not picky on what I get because anything will be by biggest ever. I have searched the forum but can only find elk info for Dutton.

My questions are: 
Where do I start, I do not know the area(other than on the way to Lake Powell). Is there a network of roads and trails that I can hunt?
Do I need to bring the camper or can I Hotel it?
Do I need an ATV or UTV? I would prefer to just bring my truck and hike if that's an option.

I also have 2 Antlerless Elk Control permits and cannot find any info regarding the dates that I can hunt, any advice on that would be appreciated, but the deer hunt ends this week so that's the priority.

Thanks, Nate


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Dutton is an amazing mountain. There is basically one road that traverses the middle of it. It is a get out and walk unit. Beautiful, rugged country that you should have no trouble finding deer on. The Northern most boundary basically starts out of the town of Antimony. Just read the boundary info. You can stay in the town but I advise you stay on the mountain. I have seen all walks of deer from yearlings to monster bucks. Oh, filling an elk control tag should be no problem.

Cheddar


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

The control tag is good for the same dates as your buck tag. After your deer hunt ends the control tag is no longer valid unless you have a bull elk tag remaining.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OR,

You could hotel it at Bryce canyon,
Hunt the south end were's theres alot of roads. 
Good deer numbers but not many elk.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Will you be hunting by yourself? Packing an elk out by yourself could be a daunting task. Especially if you have never done it before.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Will you be hunting by yourself? Packing an elk out by yourself could be a daunting task. Especially if you have never done it before.


This is some sound advise. If you do run into some elk and there are calves in the herd consider taking one of them. Lot less meat on them than on a full grown cow and they taste better.

I can't help much on the Dutton since the last time that I hunted down there it had snowed and all the deer were headed down to their winter grounds. The rolling hills just south of Antimony were full of deer, every patch of trees had deer in them and you just had to take you pick of 2pts or small 3 pts, the bigger bucks were still up high was what I figured.


----------



## Larknite (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, my brother is coming down with me so I will have some help. I am planning on heading down Friday afternoon and hunting Sat & Sun. Ill get down in the next few days and try to figure out where to be on saturday morning. Should I bring a UTV or just use the truck? Is it realistic to take a deer and an elk (or 2) on the same trip or am I crazy? I read about a game processor nearby and I am trying to make arrangements to drop them off. 
Thanks again.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Never hunted there but earlier this year we rode that fremont 02 trail that runs from Circleville and down into panguitch on our dirt bikes and once we were on that samford creek portion of the trail and up high I've never seen so many deer. We we're coming back from Panguitch and it was late afternoon but it seemed there were deer everywhere. There was one spot where the trail starts to cross lots of little draws and creeks and I saw what I think was a massive 5x4. I didn't have time to count but it was just a few yards off the trail and headed back into the woods. Crazy stuff.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Larknite -- the comment of "basically 1 road..." is wrong.

As Goofy mentioned, you could easily stay at Bryce Canyon and have easy access to numerous roads all over the Dutton unit with lots and lots of opportunities for deer. You could use just your truck, or an ATV / UTV. 

Look at Flake Mountain. Easy access from Bryce. Lot's of roads and trails. Lot's of deer country, and good reputation for big bucks. Nearby to Flake you have access to other roads to get you to Hunt Creek, Tom Best Spring, Prospect, and, if you want to keep going, Rock Creek, and Cottonwood. Alternatively, you could go the other way on the Tom Best spring road and circle all the way back to highway 12 near the top of Red Canyon. You can even make your way all the way around to Casto Canyon. You can even make your way to Tent Hollow.

As for elk -- heck, you just never know when you'll run into a bunch of elk. They are all over that unit. You might find them right behind the Bryce Canyon Airport -- or all the way on top of Rock Creek. You just never know. Be ready.

Lots and lots of options for you, with lots and lots of places to go explore.

My advice, for someone new to Dutton:
1. Stay at Bryce Canyon
2. Take an ATV / UTV
3. Load up with gas and goodies
4. Go for a ride!!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

You could realistically take an elk and a deer on the same trip but if you dont get them close to the road you're going to have a ton of work to do. My brother and I both killed elk opening day of the open bull hunt and what an exhausting day that was!


----------



## Bucksnbulls08 (Sep 18, 2008)

If you want to motel it, you could also stay in Panguitch and hunt the south end. All the roads PBH refers to are on the south end if the unit. Cheddar is right in the respect that there is only one road that travels from the north end from Antimony to the midway of the unit at Cottonwood road. With all the control permits given, this mountain has been literally hammered this year. More people on the archery deer hunt and general spike hunt than I have ever seen at one time. Over crowding was an under statement.
Good luck.


----------

